# Mesquite Flour



## smokinchefmmm (Jul 9, 2020)

Hey everybody.  So I am trying to get a BBQ program off the ground at my work place.  One of the other chefs I am working with sent me a link to this article about mesquite flour.  The article mainly focuses on baking and just only off handedly mentions it at the end for rubs and such.  I was just wondering if any of you had ever used mesquite flour and if you had, what you thought about it.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 9, 2020)

__





						mesquite flour - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Jul 9, 2020)

Yeah when I saw this I instantly thought “mesquite SMOKED flour”. Quick google search proved me wrong, never heard of it.


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jul 9, 2020)

I thought it was mesquite smoked flour at first.  Glad Pops posted the link.  Never heard of it.


----------

